
LuaJIT Implementation of Simple Object Machine (SOM) Smalltalk Dialect - Rochus
https://github.com/rochus-keller/Som#a-som-to-luajit-bytecode-compiler-and-debugger
======
Rochus
Author here. There are two versions of the interpreter: one transpiles SOM to
Lua source code, and the other compiles SOM directly to LuaJIT bytecode. The
latter offers more optimization possibilities; currently the bytecode compiled
version runs twice as fast as the transpiled version; additional optimizations
are work in progress.

There is also a class browser, a Lua source level and a LuaJIT bytecode level
debugger, all written in C++/Qt.

